# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Any good? Advance Pharma?

## DOM6

Looking for reviews

----------


## jstone

Im not sure if thats the same advanced pharma that was around a couple years ago they were good at one point. Then some of there products stopped failing tests. If you want to pm me where you found them, and if they have a website i might be able to give you a little more info. I used to work for the source that went inconsistent about 5 or 6 years ago. The original vuy running it was great, then he got out of the business, and let his partner take over. Thats when they started to get inconsistent.

----------


## The road

> Im not sure if thats the same advanced pharma that was around a couple years ago they were good at one point. Then some of there products stopped failing tests. If you want to pm me where you found them, and if they have a website i might be able to give you a little more info. I used to work for the source that went inconsistent about 5 or 6 years ago. The original vuy running it was great, then he got out of the business, and let his partner take over. Thats when they started to get inconsistent.


If its the same one you sent me two of their stealth vials of sust free and it was great but their label is a lot different. 
Hell that was a few years back though.

----------


## jstone

> If its the same one you sent me two of their stealth vials of sust free and it was great but their label is a lot different. 
> Hell that was a few years back though.


Label is very different, and its coming from a different source. I still have some of that sust, along with some other stuff.

----------

